# Flipkart launches its own accessories digiflip



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2012)

> India’s largest e-commerce venture Flipkart.com has forayed into private label for digital accessories, such as laptop bags and camera pouches, under the brand Digiflip. Digiflip is starting with 10-12 SKUs, with laptop bags priced between Rs 500 and Rs 1,100, laptop skins ranging from Rs 350-Rs 400, camera bags priced at Rs 1,099 and camera pouches costing Rs 200-Rs 500.
> 
> It seems that the branded products in these segments are more expensive than those of Digiflip’s. Similar but branded camera bags usually cost Rs 2,100-Rs 6,500 while good laptop bags may cost anything between Rs 700 and Rs 4,900. However, branded laptop sleeves seem to cost as much as Digiflip products.
> 
> ...



Flipkart makes low key entry into private label with digital accessories under ?Digiflip?  Internet  Techcircle.in – India Internet, mobile, consumer tech, business tech


----------



## purnaprusty66 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update about Flipkart.com


----------



## richardhogg44 (Jul 31, 2012)

Flipkart is a reputed online store which sells all products like books, electronics and many more on reliable prices.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

richardhogg44 said:


> Flipkart is a reputed online store which sells all products like books, electronics and many more on *reliable prices.*



More like overpriced


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Flipkart, you trying to be Walmart, eh?


----------



## msn (Jul 31, 2012)

I echo akkib89's thoughts ..


----------



## KDroid (Jul 31, 2012)

Flyte Failed. This looks a bit promising if they keep it VFM.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2012)

Is (Digiflip) it like Junglee of Amazon?


----------

